# + P's in my Model 85 UltraLite?



## GaryO (Feb 19, 2011)

It appears that Taurus does not approve of the use of + P 38 Special ammo in thier Model 85 Ultra Lite revolver. However, most of the self defense ammo these days are rated that way. Do you folks have an opinion about practicing with standard pressure level ammo and carrying concealed with + P's? Thanks...


----------



## krmgator (Jan 30, 2011)

This pisto IS rated for +P. The only plus P it does not recommend is lead bullets due to the crimping. This is in the manual.

I have an M85UL and carry +P


----------

